# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От дуэта LIGA >  "Что такое свадьба?" - клип-караоке от ТС "ЛИГА"

## Ганина Галина

*Представляем вашему вниманию новый клип-караоке от ТС "ЛИГА"*  *"Что такое свадьба?"* 

Это наш любимый и долгожданный "ребёнок", которого мы "рожали" почти целый год! Давно хотелось сделать свадебное караоке, такое, чтобы весь зал, в едином порыве, подхватил и запел. Но как-то не срасталось: то текст неудачный, то мелодия недрайвовая. А год назад мою Музу "осенило", и появилась песня-переделка из "Что такое осень?" в "Что такое свадьба?" Эту песню можно исполнять и непрофессиональным певцам, коим я и являюсь, поэтому на всех "моих" свадьбах она обязательно звучала. Но хотелось именно зрелища! Чтобы гости и молодые и подпеть смогли, и получить удовольствие от увиденного. Не буду рассказывать, как долго я тормошила Игоря, у которого никак не получалось найти ту самую "изюминку", которая и поможет сделать классный клип. Но вот чудо свершилось! Всё нашлось, срослось и получилось!  :Yahoo: 
Надеемся, что этот клип придётся Вам по душе и поможет сделать свадебную программу ярче!

Клип идёт с готовой озвучкой голосом нашего любимого певца Ивана Мурашко, но если Вы хотите самостоятельно исполнить эту песню, то можете заказать вариант без озвучки. Тогда в комплекте с клипом высылается текст песни. 

*Стоимость клипа-караоке* - *1000 р.* 
*Стоимость клипа-караоке с озвучкой*  - *1300 р.* 
*Стоимость двух роликов с озвучкой и без озвучки* - *1800 р.* 

*РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ОПЛАТЫ 
яндекс кошелек 410 016 511 373 65
карта сбербанка 4276 8280 1070 0238

Цильке Светлана Юрьевна
Телефон для привязки 8-950-569-30-33*

----------


## LINSLI



----------


## natnice

Галя, Игорь -поздравляю с очередным шедевром!!! Браво!!

----------


## LINSLI

Наташа, спасибо)))))))))

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Я одним из первых приобрёл этот шедевр!!! Ребята, как всегда всё на высоте!!! Советую всем! Ведь это и есть креатив, которого так ждут гости на свадьбе, которым можно удивить!!! Ещё раз огромное спасибо Гале и Игорю!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Ребята,класс!!!!! с "новорожденным" !!! Здорово -то как.Хотя.....у вас по другому и не бывает!

----------


## LINSLI

Герман, Лена, спасибо)))))))

----------


## irinar

Ребята,ваше Трио просто супер! Молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## Светлая Лань

И снова шедевр! Галя! Игорь! Не устаю удивляться той работоспособности, креативности, творческого подъема с каким вы создаете такие произведения! Великолепно!!!! Это отличное украшение любой свадьбы! Спасибо вам за труд!!! :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

ДеФФФчонки)...... Ира, Света, спасибо))))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

*Наташа, Герман, Эленка, Ира и Света!* Спасибо на добром слове!

----------


## Курица

Вы очень классная команда.
СПАСИБО!Клип-я уверена-будет востребован!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Клип-я уверена-будет востребован!


Как и все предыдущие! ПРОВЕРЕНО НА ЛИЧНОМ ОПЫТЕ! Ребята, ваше видео - это такая изюмища!!! А в нашем случае еще и исполненная полным составом родителей! Такого никто не ожидал! СПАСИБО вам!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Таня, Марина) спасибо... приятно)))))))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Таня, Марина) спасибо... приятно)))))))))


Точно, точно! Оооочень приятно, когда начальство хвалит!!!  :Grin:  *Таня и Марина!* Спасибо за высокую оценку нашего труда!

----------


## astashkina

Какие же вы МОЛОДЧИНКИ!!!!! Не перестаю восхищаться!  :040:  :040:  :029:

----------


## LINSLI

Ирина, спасибо)))))))))

----------


## ирена74

Вы самые классные! Не перестаете удивлять! Удачи вам, процветания! Обожаю вас!))))  :Tender:

----------


## LINSLI

Иринка, спасибо)))))))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

*astashkina*, *ирена74*, Спасибо вам, Иринки!

----------


## Ганина Галина

Вы ещё не соскучились по нашим новым роликам? 
*Внимание! Внимание! Представляем вам свадебный поздравительный ролик-караоке!
Этот ролик универсальный! Он придётся кстати и на свадьбу и на её годовщину. Ролик идёт с уже готовой озвучкой песни-переделки "Удивительная жизнь" Насти и Потапа. Единственное, что придётся сделать, чтобы этот ролик был только ваш - это выслать фотографии молодожёнов или дать ссылки на их странички в соцсетях, где эти фото есть. Мы полностью меняем видеоряд и высылаем вам готовый клип.* 

*Стоимость ролика с заменой видеряда 2000 рублей.

РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ОПЛАТЫ 
яндекс кошелек 410 016 511 373 65
карта сбербанка 4276 8280 1070 0238
Цильке Светлана Юрьевна
Телефон для привязки 8-950-569-30-33*

----------


## LINSLI

*Для этого ролика нужно 29 фотографий.*

----------


## Славина

> Представляем вам свадебный поздравительный ролик-караоке!


Ааааа!!!! Как здорово!!!! Я даже сразу и не поняла, что это переделка!!! Супер сработано!!!!!!!!! А впрочем, как и всё, что делает этот замечательный дуэт и помощники!!!)))) Новых творческих идей и проектов!!!! Да здравствует наша "ЛИГА" -самая лучшая "ЛИГА" на свете!!!! :Yahoo: ))))))))

----------


## irinar

МОЛОДЦЫ!!! :Ok: Еще один шедевр! Класс!

----------


## ***Маруся***

Очень симпатичный ролик))) Молодцы))))))

----------


## LINSLI

Девчонки))) спасибо))))))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Я даже сразу и не поняла, что это переделка!!! Супер сработано!!!!!!!!!


За этот СУПЕР спасибо Ване Мурашко и его талантливой напарнице Елизавете! Я думаю, они нас ещё порадуют новыми совместными работами!
*Славина*, *irinar*, ****Маруся****, Спасибо вам, девчонки!

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Ганина Галина (04.01.2018)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Герман Бочкарёв (05.01.2018)

----------

